# Charbroil h2o suggestions?



## dasgrinch (Sep 1, 2009)

I've added a real thermometer to the thing.  I've also added some feet to the bottom bowl so I can rest it on the ground for easier charcoal access.  I've come across two other mods that people seem to recommend for the ECBs, but I have some questions.  

The first is a grate to hold the charcoal, which helps keeps the ash from building up around the hot coals.  I guess my most pressing questions there are, how far above the bottom of the bowl should that sit, and do I need to do something to make up for the lost charcoal-holding ability.  

The second is vent holes in the top of the smoker, and in the charcoal bowl at the bottom.  I like the idea, but I'd rather put in proper vents.  Is there a good source for those little metal doors they use for Weber grills?  With a dremel I could just cut the openings and bolt on the door, and have a much wider adjustment range. 

Any other suggestions, all welcome, I'll post cell phone pictures of the thing this weekend once it's all fired up as I lack a proper camera.  For now, electric and propane are off my list, simply because if I'm going to bother that much, I'll just go buy a proper smoker for my birthday.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 1, 2009)

Not familiar with your cooker.  How does the smoke vent now?  On my Brinkman, the lid is designed to fit loose so the smoke vents out the side of the lid.  IMHO, sealing the lid and adding vents is counterproductive.  If yours works that way, I would recommend you damper the intake  (if it is not already adjustable,) install a coal grate, and try it out before you start adding vents to the lid.


----------



## dasgrinch (Sep 1, 2009)

The lid is a fairly tight fit, and smoke will come out of any opening it can.  When I take pictures you'll be able to see where it comes out of the charcoal door, and unevenly around the lid where it's not quite round.  The only 'intake' I have is the fact that the bottom has no bottom.  The charcoal bowl (normally) sits on the feet at the bottom, and sticks out of the bottom of the smoker body.  There's a gap around it's perimeter that I'm guessing is where fresh air gets pulled in.  

http://www.charbroil.com/bps/char-br...y%20manual.pdf
http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/pr...ProductID=1674

I guess I have an even earlier version of that one, different door, legs, completely different lid as well, mine doesn't have a damper, or really any opening on the lid


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks so much like an ECB, I have to wonder if Brinkman or Chargrill is building them all, and the other is just putting their brand on it?  Have you seen this link?  http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html

Looking at it quickly, it seems like most of the mods should work on your cooker.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 1, 2009)

My guess would be that you need to bend the tab that keeps the door closed.  That should keep the smoke from exiting there.  My Gourmet lid also fits snug, but it's not round, and there are large gaps on either side where the smoke exits.


----------



## dasgrinch (Sep 1, 2009)

I have seen that site, that's kind of what inspired me to keep looking.  While I do love to throw stuff together to make things work, I was trying to avoid just drilling random holes in.  

Weber's site does not sell the vent dampers by themselves that I could find, I could probably call them and get them that way though.  I thought maybe someone had an ebay source or someone making custom assemblies.  

Thanks for the info on the grate, I'm going to measure it's distance when I get home and maybe re-bend the supports a little to adjust it.


----------



## rodc (Sep 2, 2009)

This the kind of thing you're looking for?

http://www.kck.com/bbq_air_damper_smoker_pit_grill.html

Good luck with the mods!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2009)

I can't help you with your present smoker but I think you should fix it and buy a new one for your Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 A person can never have to many smokers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good luck with it


----------



## dasgrinch (Sep 2, 2009)

That is exactly what I'm looking for, at least for the top.  I think I'm going to have to fabricate something for the bottom, which means it's gonna wait until winter when I'm stuck inside.

Pineywoods, I like the way you think =P


----------

